# Belly Button Count



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

Jon - You mentioned last week that you heard some Orange County dealers had 25+ 7 series in stock. Well, we did The Ultimate Drive event at Irvine BMW today and while there, I unofficially counted what they had sitting out front. Here are my estimates of what they had on the lot.

2002 7 Series - at least 12 each (my wife REALLY liked these  )
2002 5 Series - About 5-10 (they had the least of these)
2002 3 Series - at least 24 mixed between 325 and 330 coupes and sedans mostly; one or two wagons. Every 3 series had at least PP and automatic and sunroof; very few with SP.

Mini-Cooper - about 12 of these on the lot, but I suspect they are pre-sold.

This is only what they have out front, they have a fairly large back lot that looked full too.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Doh!

I had it on my calendar for this Saturday. I was signed up and everything. I totally missed it. 

I can't believe I did that. I had been looking forward to it the past couple weeks. Dangit!!!

--SONET


----------



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

Have no fear fellow bimmerfest member, Crevier (Santa Ana) has the event on Friday 10/11 and Shelly (Buena Park) has it on Saturday 10/12!


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

i don't think you can just show up, can you?

anywho, i'm signed up for this saturday at shelly..


----------



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

You could just walk up, though you wouldn't get priority selection over someone who made a reservation. After I signed the consent form and went to the car area, they asked if I had a reservation. My reply?

"Yes, but I came here anyway"


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

SteveM said:


> *2002 3 Series - at least 24 mixed between 325 and 330 coupes and sedans mostly; one or two wagons. Every 3 series had at least PP and automatic and sunroof; very few with SP.
> *


thats funny..I figured they would sell quicker if they had SP....but some buy cars not even knowing you can even get SP


----------

